# Differential leak.... HELP!!



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

Ok so I've had the goat a little over a month now, and have been doing some maintenance work since I don't know if or when it has been done. So I ordered up some Torco to change my diff fluid out. When I drained it out I had the car level, but only a little over 1 qt of old oil came out but it didn't look as though it had been leaking. I filled it up till it started to come out the fill hole (about 1.5 qts). I noticed shortly after the change that after driving for a bit and parking, I'd see a very small amount of oil on the ground from that area. Then last night a took a little road trip, about 2 hours straight on the freeway. And when I got home from part 2 of my 2 hour trip, there was oil ALL over the back of the car from the wind blowing it up, and all underneath. It looks to me like its coming from where the pass side axle goes into the diff. I know there is a seal in there. Could it be just the seal went bad? Has anyone had his happen?? I tried using the search and didn't find what I was looking for. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Could be and axle seal easily. May as well do both sides if you tear in to it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

gForce1320 carries side seals. Pull the old one out and tap in until flush with something wide like a board. BTW if you've never had the half shafts off there's 6 bolts and you may have to disconnect the shock to get the arm down far enough to swing the half shaft free. Once that's out of the way take a big screw driver and you can pop the axle stub out of the diff to get at the seal. It just snaps back in and the then use Loctite on the half shaft bolts when you torque them down again.


----------



## theGOATfather (May 5, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> gForce1320 carries side seals. Pull the old one out and tap in until flush with something wide like a board. BTW if you've never had the half shafts off there's 6 bolts and you may have to disconnect the shock to get the arm down far enough to swing the half shaft free. Once that's out of the way take a big screw driver and you can pop the axle stub out of the diff to get at the seal. It just snaps back in and the then use Loctite on the half shaft bolts when you torque them down again.


Good info. I checked out their website and found the seals. So I just have to remove the six bolts and it'll pop out? There's nothing inside the diff itself that holds the axle in? Thnx a lot for the input guys.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It just pops out. There's just a wire retention ring.


----------

